# How can i get beatles?



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

you need to order them. how many skulls are you doing? and how long do you need beetles for? they are like a pet you need to take care of them and its not a easy as it seems.

http://www.taxidermy.net/forum/index.php/topic,217512.0.html


----------



## baf1986 (Jan 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MIbowhunter49 (Aug 5, 2010)

These beetles aren't just a little side hobby you can pick up in a weekend. it takes a helluva lot of work to keep them alive and healthy


----------



## North_Star (Dec 6, 2010)

ebay


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

I have Dermestid Beetles and I do European Mounts. They are alot of work and you have to make sure they dont get too wet or too dry because they get moldy or get mites, Another thing you do not want flies to get into your colony and lay eggs because that will also kill them. You also have to watch the temp. to cold they die to hot and they can fly.


----------

